# Microphone pour IPad et MBP



## omni (29 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

Je recherche un micro de bonne qualité qui peut se connecter aussi bien sur mon MBP que sur mon IPad. 
Il s'agirait de l'utiliser pour enregistrer des réunions, mais aussi pour dicter mes notes. 
Je suis très intéressé par le Yéti de Blue. Mais je n'arrive pas à savoir s'il peut se connecter à l'IPad via un adaptateur ? 
Merci de vos éventuels retours.


----------



## omni (2 Décembre 2015)

J'ai beau rechercher sur différents sites, jamais je ne trouve d'informations certaines quand à la possibilité de brancher le Blue Yéti sur un IPad via un adaptateur.


----------



## lineakd (2 Décembre 2015)

@omni, je ne suis pas un utilisateur de ce micro mais il me semble que tu sois obligé de te servir d'hub usb alimenté pour celui-ci car il demande plus de 20 mA.
Une ancienne vidéo...
Ce micro pour fonctionner, demande 5v et 150 mA aux dires de sa fiche technique.


----------



## omni (2 Décembre 2015)

Merci pour cette piste. 
Je vais donc creuser pour savoir exactement comment réussir (si cela est possible) à connecter ce micro à un iPad. Sans quoi, il faudra que je me décide pour un autre micro…
Merci


----------



## lineakd (3 Décembre 2015)

@omni, voici une liste non exhaustive de micros (en anglais) mais je ne serais pas lequel choisir.


----------



## omni (3 Décembre 2015)

Merci. Je regarde tout ça.


----------



## OnRefaitLaPhoto (4 Décembre 2015)

J'en ai vu un à la boutique miss numérique, c'est le Rode Minilab ou quelque chose dans le genre. C'est un micro cravatte qui coûte une cinquantaine d'euros, et qui à une appli dédiée pour fonctionner sur iPad et iPhone.


----------



## omni (5 Décembre 2015)

Merci. Toutefois un micro cravate ne peut pas me convenir : je dois enregistrer des réunions dans une salle assez grande. C'est pourquoi le Yéti me paraissait intéressant. Reste à savoir s'il peut se connecter sans trop de difficultés à l'IPad. 
Mais bon je prends mon temps  et je compare. 
Merci à vous : vos retours sont toujours les biens venus.


----------

